# Have you been egged?



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

By "you" I really mean your beloved machine.

On Sunday I was consulting the map just south of Bradwell, in Essex, when I heard an explosion as a small white car roared past. My initial thought was that I had been hit and the b** was getting away quickly. I wondered how such a low vehicle could have caused so much damage to my wing mirror, when I realised it was yellow egg yolk :evil: 

There was no point in setting off in pursuit, along twisting country roads and through villages where folk park on both sides of the road, leaving some narrow gaps, so Barbara and I spent 20 minutes removing the worst of the stuff before the Sun baked it hard. Mess extended from the rear vent openings, across the door, missed the open window and covered the mirror, getting well into the housing.

I also decided that there was no point in contacting the police - I couldn't imagine them finding the culprit from my description of "it was a small white car" and I'd already wasted some of my precious holiday time. Instead I headed off to CCC Kelvedon Hatch, where I was able to remove most of the marks with some hot water and detergent.

So folks - has this happened to you, and if so, where? Thanks - Gordon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*eggs*

No, I have been beered (ful can of beer - unopened) and bricked.

Scum


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes been egged at the storage facility. It could equally be rocks which is a real worry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Not been egged but was audio cassette taped a few years back.

Just waiting to be CD'ed now :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Where we lived in Kingston Surrey we were half way between two pubs.
Every sunday morning we would find bottles and cans in the garden. But we would also find fish, chips, kebabs and other congealed take away foodstuffs on the RV windows. Even though it was behind 2m. gates. 

I did get fed up with people hoisting themseves up on the gates to look at the RV. So nailed some carpet gripper strips along the top with the hooks pointing inwards. 
They then hacked holes in the wooden panels until we had metal gates fitted. 

Kingston has gone down hill since then....... !!

Ray.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We had Tomato sauce on the side of the van last year in the dark nights. I feared it was paint at first but had a quick look and could see it was the sauce. I'm more of a HP fan myself these days so i just washed it off.

Someone used to walk passed on a Sunday about 10pm and bash some part of the van, the alarm goes straight off and they had to leg it.

I stopped charging out of the front door when the alarm went off and looked out of the window casually instead and it seems less fun to do it now.

Ben


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have had the windscreen broken by something thrown or catapulted at it while parked on my drive. Didn't realise it was damaged until I took the screen cover off much later when I found the point of impact and a large crack. Total replacement job.

I assume all the events where in this country, If this happen in broad daylight, makes you wonder why so many allegedly would like to see Uk aires!

peedee


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep, in the main carpark in Brecon. Saturday afternoon a couple of years ago. Kids :evil: :evil:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've been goosed a couple of times - quite enjoyable actually


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Not been egged yet. Have been stoned, well rocked really in Greece unbelievably. Not an experience we would like to go through again.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Our old caravan which has now been put out to grass in France
had Ball Bearings fired through the windows when in UK storage.

The MH has had the "Up The Ladders & Roof scallies.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

No!.. But I have been flied thousands of times. :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I've been goosed a couple of times - quite enjoyable actually


Come on! We need much more detail on this.

Where, and when for starters, male or female goosers for seconds.

Map co-ords would be good too! :wink:  8)


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

"MOVE IT" written on the drivers door in large letters with indelible black marker pen. Thank goodness for T cut.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

brockley said:


> "MOVE IT" written on the drivers door in large letters with indelible black marker pen. Thank goodness for T cut.


Would love to know the story behind this one!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

No ( touch wood !), but I know there is increasing concern in the narrowboating community about vandalism and disruption on and between moorings.

G


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Been shot at while parked up on my drive, hole in side window cost of replacement £510.00.

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

julie1 said:


> Not been egged yet. Have been stoned, well rocked really in Greece unbelievably. Not an experience we would like to go through again.


Hi Julie,

I've also been stoned in Greece. It was the early 70's and the music rocked.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

claypigeon said:


> Been shot at while parked up on my drive,
> 
> Dave


Do you have your forum name painted on your van ?

G


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> claypigeon said:
> 
> 
> > Been shot at while parked up on my drive,
> ...


HaHa


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

My husband was egged a couple of years ago while walking down the street. He has also been pushed off his bike while cycling along the road (luckily into the pavement and not the road). 

However, a couple of weeks ago some young people ran down our road and smashed in side windows of 7 cars parked in the road. We were lucky as our car and van were not touched.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Former van, once, on acrylic window, parked at Cheltenham - in Pittville, one of the posher bits, I thought...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Apart from a colleague's conservatory roof on Hallowe'en I'd not heard of egging and didn't realise it was widespread. So we saying that there are people roaming the streets with a box of eggs in their pockets looking for something to throw them at ?

Incredible !

G


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> julie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not been egged yet. Have been stoned, well rocked really in Greece unbelievably. Not an experience we would like to go through again.
> ...


Hey Bill
Gonna try your version next time.
Cheers
Julie


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Stationary in heavy traffic approaching Lyndhurst (New Forest). A small hatchback was heading in the opposite direction with young lads inside. A hand came out of the window with some sort of airgun and put a hole through my windscreen. Could not do a thing as we were stuck in traffic and other cars were bumper to bumper with the offending vehicle so I could not even read the number plate.

Reorted to Hampshire Police who sent me a very nice leaflet offering me counselling as a "victim of crime" ! ! !


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I was "fagend-ed" by a dozy car driver when out on the bike. It came out of the window and drafted straight into me, onto the leathers and was a shower of sparks when it hit them.

So, my first reaction was to pull up alongside and lob my chewing gum in through the open window :lol: shame I didn't get to see the driver's expression


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Egged, ****** (thought that only happened in posh schools), fired at, rocked, even stoned in Greece.........


.........but has anyone been gassed??


I'll get me coat... :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> .........but has anyone been gassed??


Have you ever played _Mornington Crescent_ ?

G


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

[quote="GrizzlyHave you ever played _Mornington Crescent_ ?

G[/quote]

many times of course, but only to the Tudor rules...... and I've never been in spoon or in Nidd either


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Been stoned quite a few times, but that's another story.

Last weekend near Loughborough a plastic bottle full of water was thrown at us from the top deck of a double deck school bus as we passed in the opposite direction; smacked into the Luton then richoted on to the bonnet and disappeared sideways into the undergrowth. The closing speed must have been 80mph or so, and I was just glad it didn't hit the windscreen. No significant damage, but I'd like to have caused some to the little darling that threw it!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tone2 said:


> Last weekend near Loughborough a plastic bottle full of water was thrown at us from the top deck of a double deck school bus ....


If you write to the Leicestershire education authority giving the time, direction in which the bus was travelling and as much other detail as you can it would be easy enough for them to work out which school was using the bus and pass the information on to the head teacher.

We would have taken your complaint very seriously indeed. The youngster who did it most likely was simply not thinking of the consequences - your average litter dropper in fact- but it would be a good thing if they were made to think about possible crashes, deaths etc that could have been caused. I doubt the head would find the individual but a lecture will, almost certainly be delivered to all who travel on buses and that might make a difference.

http://www.leics.gov.uk/school_college_transport

G

See also:http://www.leics.gov.uk/anti-social_behaviour_on_school_buses_2011

They have CCTV...

Edit to add link


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Y1es, we got up on a Sunday morning about two months ago, and found that the motorhome was covered in egg and the next door neighbours front door was also fuul of egg. The neighbours said they heard it happen about 12.30 in the morning and it was a crowd of teenagers. I phoned the local police station and they informed me it was not vandalism but only anti-social behaviour!!! It was a hot day so you can imagine how long it took to get it off the paintwork. There must have been about 12 eggs so the kids are'nt short of money :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

They could have been nicked!

The eggs - most likely!

The kids - very unlikely!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My car was egged by passing teenage idiots as I was stood next to it. As has been said, it makes a hell of a noise.

It marked the paintwork on my black, metallic finish and it cost over £80 for 'Chips away' to repair it. I got the car number and phoned the Police who gave the driver a 'lecture'. They asked me if I wanted to press charges and seek damages, I declined the offer as I had found out where he lived.

Enough said I think. 8)


----------

